# Front Loader for a Kubota



## jackbarth (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a older model L245 Kubota with no front loader. Will I find one and what should I expect to pay? I am a new tractor owner and it is all new to me. I should add that it is a 2wd model.


----------



## NJFF41 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Loader is a model 1200.
Not sure about 2 or 4 wheel drive making a difference but you should look at the specs for your model to see if it can handle a front loader.


----------

